# Lita vs Becky Lynch (Elimination Chamber)



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

It will probably go the same way they've booked Becky against other babyfaces. They'll give the babyface a lot of effective offense, and have Becky look overwhelmed through much of the match, to which Becky will rely on champion's advantage and other heel tactics to survive and gain the upper hand for a short bit. But Becky's offense won't be able to put the tenacious babyface away, causing frustration. Lita will make a comeback, output a lot of offense and seem like she's on the cusp of winning, then Becky will get a dirty win of some kind--rope-assist pin, eye poke, etc; or maybe they'll just have her DQ herself in frustration.

I would say they might be inclined to go 50/50 and have Becky drop the title to Lita just for Lita to drop it back to Becky shortly thereafter, but I don't think they will spend the undefeated streak angle like that in this case. They probably want to save that for the Mania narrative.

I will be surprised if Lita, at her age, and being out of the ring for so long, will still have it in the ring. But perhaps with a good match construction, some good selling by Becky, and enough rehearsal, she'll look alright.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky is going over that's it.


----------



## Tomzy95 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sincere said:


> It will probably go the same way they've booked Becky against other babyfaces. They'll give the babyface a lot of effective offense, and have Becky look overwhelmed through much of the match, to which Becky will rely on champion's advantage and other heel tactics to survive and gain the upper hand for a short bit. But Becky's offense won't be able to put the tenacious babyface away, causing frustration. Lita will make a comeback, output a lot of offense and seem like she's on the cusp of winning, then Becky will get a dirty win of some kind--rope-assist pin, eye poke, etc; or maybe they'll just have her DQ herself in frustration.
> 
> I would say they might be inclined to go 50/50 and have Becky drop the title to Lita just for Lita to drop it back to Becky shortly thereafter, but I don't think they will spend the undefeated streak angle like that in this case. They probably want to save that for the Mania narrative.
> 
> I will be surprised if Lita, at her age, and being out of the ring for so long, will still have it in the ring. But perhaps with a good match construction, some good selling by Becky, and enough rehearsal, she'll look alright.


Agreed, the biggest factor in this match is Becky’s ability to carry Lita. 

Even in her prime, Lita was sloppy. Moreover, she was missing a few spots in the match at 2018 and it seemed Trish was carrying the team in that match.

That being said, she impressed me in the Rumble this year so we will see what happens.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

That face you pull when Becky Lynch and Lita get a billboard of a singles match in Saudi Arabia before you get one in America ...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lita will get some shots in, Becky will take control, Lita will hit her classic offense to pop the crowd, she's come close to beating Becky before Becky, possibly through cheating, gets the win and escapes with her belt.

Lita is a question mark for me given her age and the fact that even in her prime she could be botchy. But I think this will be a fun, simple match.


----------



## Tomzy95 (Jan 6, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Lita will get some shots in, Becky will take control, Lita will hit her classic offense to pop the crowd, she's come close to beating Becky before Becky, possibly through cheating, gets the win and escapes with her belt.
> 
> Lita is a question mark for me given her age and the fact that even in her prime she could be botchy. But I think this will be a fun, simple match.


You were 95% right 

Can’t believe Becky did a moonsault though


----------



## PhunkisonaRoll (12 mo ago)

The match was so boring, they basically did drills mixed in with their signature moves and the random Trish spot.


----------

